# Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Humminbird SMARTCAST 30E gemacht?



## Blankman (26. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wer hat mit dem Humminbird SMARTCAST 30E schon Erfahrung gemacht?

Das ist ein Echolot mit Funkübertragung!
(Kann also mit der Rute ausgeworfen werden.)
Und das Display hast du als Uhr am Arm.

Im "Blinker" sah das echt gut aus!

Viele Grüße, Blankman:q


----------



## Hummer (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Blankmann,

gib mal "smartcast" in der Suche (im grünen Balken ganz oben) ein. Wurde hier schon heiß diskutiert.

In einem englischen Anglerboard habe ich gelesen, daß die angegebene Reichweite nicht erreicht wird und das Ding nur bei Ententeichbedingungen funktioniert. Wellen bringen es aus dem Konzept.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Kunze (27. Januar 2004)

Hallo Blankman!

Gesammelte Werke. #h


----------



## Nick_A (27. Januar 2004)

Hi Blankman #h

letzte Woche waren magic.j und ich kurz beim "Zanderstippen"  ...und da stand ein Angler ein paar Meter weiter auf den Bootsanlegestegen und hat seine Rute immer so seltsam um den Steg herumgeführt! 

Kurz später stand er dann neben uns und wir kamen ins Gespräch:

Er hatte am selben Tag das Smartcast gekauft und musste es natürlich sofort austesten (kann ich seeeeeehr gut verstehen  ). 

Nach seinem "Kurztest" rund um die Stege konnte er berichten, dass er sehr viele kleine Fische auf dem Display sehen konnte ud alles wunderbar funktionieren würde!

Da direkt neben dem See auch der Neckar fliesst wollte er uns das Teilchen gleich mal vorführen...allerdings haben hier die Wellen doch sehr den Empfang gestört und ein Signal/eine Übertragung war erst ca. 5-7m vom Ufer entfernt möglich 

Endgültige Schlüsse kann man aus so einem Kurztest sicher nicht ziehen, allerdings läßt sich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass die Smartcasts IN JEDEM FALL besser an Seen/stehenden Gewässern funktionieren als an Flüssen (ausser die Flüsse fliessen ggf. gemächlich dahin!).

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------

